
Cloud just got easier - nlolks
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/amazon-makes-cloud-contract-more-customer-friendly-rivals-224556349--finance.html
======
bgrohman
I think the title should be updated to match the article:

"Amazon makes cloud contract more customer-friendly as rivals loom"

This isn't about making anything easier other than legal questions around
Amazon's contracts.

